# Jgvernonco aka John



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

Life, in the best of times, can deal us very severe blows. Sometimes we can work our way thru these blows and sometimes not. Most people certainly do not manage to work thru these situations without scars. Some simply cannot work thru them at all ................... that is life! One of our TSF family members has struck upon bad times.

John or jgvernonco as he is more fondly known, has been afflicted with several of lifes blows in a very short space of time. I will not go into detail here as I do not believe that is necessary, however, John himself would be quite happy to publicly discuss his plight. TSF very strongly advocates that this forum is a closely knit family. Families stick together and support and help each other in times of need and this is one of those times. John needs our help and support right now so lets band together and help him thru this. I have no doubt that he has touched each and every one of us in this forum, at some point, whether it be in a big way or a seemingly insignificant way. I have come to know him as a wise, fair and very selfless person who has and is always prepared to help, anyone, anytime with any issue.

John is trying to move back to Arizona to be with his mother but unfortunately does not have the means to get there. Please help us to help him. Any donation will be greatfully accepted, no matter how big or small.

*To help Jgvernonco please visit Paypal and type in his email [email protected] to make a donation or post a check to Jason Connors, 4410 Grandwood Lane, New Port Richey, FL 34653*


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

I would like to add that any subscriptions bought this month will be forwarded to John. You'll get all the benifits of subscribing, including becoming a TSF Supporter, larger PM box, no ads, etc...


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

I haven't known exactly where to post this, but I'm putting it here.

I would like to thank the Members of TSF for their donations, thus far. There have been so many of you, that I am afraid I would mess up a list if I tried to put it together.

Additionallly, there have been a number of members who have contacted me and said that they could not afford to contribute, but their family would keep me in their prayers. What is the price of a prayer?

I have spent the TSF donations on new tires for my truck (steel belts were showing on a couple of them), so that goes a long way to getting me back to Phoenix, where all my long-term co-workers and friends are. It is that base that I will work from to collect the recomendations, etc, necessary to begin application to Nurse Practitioner schools.

Since I have sent the packet of information that the judge requested to him, an SSDI hearing should not be much longer forthcoming. If you pray, I will ask for your prayers about this. If you don't, please cross your fingers for me. :sayyes: .

I still believe that I can "rise up on wings, like eagles", and your asistance and thoughts for me, very graciously offerred, have supported me in so many different ways.

Thank you, again.

jg


----------

